# agco 18-speed powershift tranny



## great white (Jan 22, 2009)

I am buying a agco white 6145 with the 18 speed powershift transmission.I am trying to find some info about how they shift.This tractor shifts smooth as silk except for the shift between 9th and 10th gear which is harder.Is this normal, the dealership is not 100% sure because they haven't worked with one...thanks


----------

